# German Engr'd Rims for Q7 For Sale



## vigitalmoe (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Q7 fans... I have some rims that came off of my Audi Q7 in like new condition. They were only used twice for 2 different Snow trips. from Tracy, Ca to Lake Tahoe. I used them with Winter tires. Check out the auction:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT
- Maurice


----------

